
Ask HN: Is there still demand for animated email greetcard service? - botw
I am wondering if there are demands for animated email greetcards that are sent at specified time with customized message, music and background? are people willing to pay for such service?
======
SQL2219
Hurdle: people are too cynical, especially regarding things that are exchanged
via email. People have become accustomed to all things around email being
free. You might have a small shot with an older demographic, but even that
might be too hard. I noticed a commercial the other day advertising a "special
device" that allowed you to get free tv! It was simply a digital antenna you
can buy from anywhere, but this was packaged and marketed as a some sort of
secret device that you were missing out on.

